# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Neues Teilforum

## RalfDm

Dieses neue Teilforum wurde auf Vorschlag eines neuen Forumsnutzers eingerichtet, der festgestellt hatte, dass keines der bisher vorhandenen Teilforen auf seinen Fall und seine Frage richtig passte, nämlich die Situation *nach einer Erstbehandlung*.
Die Forumsbetreiber hoffen, dass das neue Teilforum eine Lücke schließt und rege für entsprechende Diskussionen genutzt wird.

Ralf

----------


## Michi1

Was meinst du mit Erstbehandlung. Ist das z.B. nach der OP ?

----------


## RalfDm

> Was meinst du mit Erstbehandlung. Ist das z.B. nach der OP ?


Die Erstbehandlung ist die erste Behandlung nach der Diagnose, der weitere folgen _können_.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Horst,

wir wünschen dir für die nächsten Jahre weiterhin alles Gute!

Gruss
Hartmut und Brigitte

----------


## LowRoad

Hm, neues Teilforum _"Nach der Behandlung"_…
Das reicht dann von Inkontinenz, über Reha und adjuvanten Therapien bis zum Tode, oder ist eher _"Rezidiv nach Primärtherapie"_ gemeint?

----------

